# Die wichtigen Fragen des Lebens!



## Tokko (3 März 2008)

.



Was soll das Verfallsdatum auf saurer Sahne? 

Was passiert, nachdem man sich 2 Mal halbtot gelacht hat? 

Was zählen Schafe, wenn sie einschlafen wollen? 

Gibt es in einer Teefabrik Kaffeepausen? 

Warum nennt man einen Mann, der Frauen schmutzige Sachen sagt, einen Sexist, wahrend eine Frau, die Mannern schmutzige Sachen sagt,eine Mark pro Minute kriegt? 

Warum tragt ein Kamikazepilot einen Helm? 

Warum gibt es Whiskas-Huhn, -Fisch und -Rind, aber kein Whiskas-Maus? 

Wenn ein Schizophrener mit Selbstmord droht - ist das dann eine Geiselnahme? 

Ist eine volle Harddisk schwerer als eine leere? 

Wenn Schwimmen gut sein soll fur die Entwicklung von Armen und Beinen,warum haben Fische weder Arme noch Beine? 

Warum werden Zigaretten an Tankstellen verkauft, wo das Rauchen verboten ist? 

Wenn Autofahren verboten ist, nachdem man etwas getrunken hat, warum haben Bars und Kneipen Parkplatze? 

Wenn nichts an Teflon kleben bleibt, wie wird Teflon an der Pfanne festgemacht? 

Kriegt ein Fisch genau wie ein Mensch Krampfe, wenn er direkt nach dem Essen schwimmen geht? 

Wenn ein Laden 24 Stunden am Tag an 365 Tagen im Jahr geoffnet hat, warum hat er dann ein Schloss in der Tur? 

Wie heissen die harten Plastikenden an den Schnursenkeln? 

Warum muss man fur den Besuch beim Hellseher einen Termin haben? 

Warum ist einsilbig dreisilbig? 

Warum glauben einem Leute sofort, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass es am Himmel 400 Billionen Sterne gibt, aber wenn man ihnen sagt, dass die Bank frisch gestrichen ist, mussen sie draufpatschen? 

Warum besteht Zitronenlimonade größtenteils aus kunstlichen Zutaten, wahrend in Geschirrspulmittel richtiger Zitronensaft drin ist? 

Wenn Schwimmen schlank macht, was machen Blauwale falsch? 

Wenn Maisol aus Mais gemacht wird, wie sieht es mit Babyol aus? 

Wenn Superkleber wirklich überall klebt, warum dann nicht auf der Innenseite der Tube? 

Warum ist nie besetzt, wenn man eine falsche Nummer wahlt? 

Leben Verheiratete langer oder kommt ihnen das nur so vor? 

Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit breitet sich das Dunkel aus? 

Gibt's ein anderes Wort fur Synonym? 

Wie wurden Stuhle aussehen, wenn wir die Kniescheiben hinten hatten? 

Warum laufen Nasen, wahrend Fuße riechen? 

Haben blinde Eskimos Blinden-Schlittenhunde? 

Warum gibt es in Flugzeugen Schwimmwesten statt Fallschirme? 

Wie kommt ein Schneepflugfahrer morgens zur Arbeit? 

Wenn man in einem Fluggerat sitzen wurde, das mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt, was wurde passieren, wenn man die Scheinwerfer einschaltet? 

Auf den meisten Verbrauchsgutern steht "Hier Offnen". Was schreibt das Protokoll vor, wenn dort stehen wurde: "Woanders offnen"? 

Wenn die sog. "Black Box" eines Flugzeugs unzerstorbar ist, wieso baut man dann nicht das ganze Flugzeug aus dem Material? 

Warum verwendet man bei Injektionen zur Todesstrafe sterilisierte Nadeln? 

Wenn das Universum alles ist und sich ausdehnt, wo dehnt es sich dann rein? 

Wenn es heute 0 Grad hat, und morgen doppelt so kalt werden soll, wie kalt ist es morgen? 

Bekommt man Geld zurück, wenn das Taxi ruckwärts fährt? 

Warum sind Mohren oranger als Orangen? 

Ist der Begriff Selbsthilfegruppe nicht widersinnig? 

Warum gehen Frauen niemals alleine aufs Klo? 

Warum ist "Abkürzung" so ein langes Wort? 

Wenn die Feuerwehr sich gegen das Feuer wehrt - was macht dann die Bundeswehr? 

Warum ist man schwerhörig oder weitsichtig... und nicht schlechthörig oder schlechtsichtig.....;-)


.


----------



## Muli (9 März 2008)

LOL ... das hat mich recht gut unterhalten 
Danke dir Tokko!


----------

